# 7 Day movement timekeeping poll



## JonnyRed

I just thought I'd run a quick poll for owners of the 7 Day movement. So thats BP's, BI's, 7 Day Portuguese, etc.

While I love the fact that its an in-house movement, and it undoubtedly has one of the most efficient winding mechanisms EVER, I also think that the 7 day movement has one of the worst time-keeping reputations I've ever come across. Most people who own them seem to be a little "backward in coming forward" when it comes to being open and upfront about the timekeeping, so this is your chance!

I've owned my 5004 BP for almost 2 years now, and in that time it's been back to IWC UK three times and to IWC Switzerland once, all for its timekeeping. At worst it was gaining over 25 secs a day : at best (i.e. now) 10 secs a day, which is still outside of the 0/+7 seconds that IWC claim all their watches are regulated to. Now I'm not one to bash the brand as I love IWC watches : I've owned a few over the years and all their ETA based movements have been nothing short of superb. This BP is my first in-house IWC.

For a while I assumed mine was just a bit of a "lemon", but then a mate of mine bought a Big Inge, and lo and behold, it gained time like you wouldn't believe. (In fact he was joking that if he took the crystal out he could use it as a fan! :-d ). This got me wondering, and through various AD events I've come across three other 7 Day movement owners (another BP and two 7 Day Portuguese owners) and all of them to a man told me that their watches gained an unacceptable amount of time.

This is in contrast to the general response on forums where people always seem to claim that their watches are spot-on accurate. :think: But the cynic in me thinks there may be an element of embarassment coming into play where people dont want to admit that their £8000 watch is anything less than perfect.

So here is a poll where people can answer anonymously if they wish. If people are honest it could well be interesting........ Or it may show that by pure random chance,I just happened to meet 4 other people with the same issue as me!


----------



## Cinq

I have a Port Auto and a BP and they both run a bit too fast. At first, it did bother me but I came to peace with it. I rather have them run fast than slow :-!.

As for winding efficiency: it seems that the Port Auto is more efficient than the BP as far as I can see but that's all subjective since it's hard to measure.

I might just create a test situation where I let both of them them run down to a stop and put them on the winder.. I will think about that, sounds interesting but I usually want to wear them before they stop b-)




























Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

I forgot to mention: I voted 'between 7 and 15' and it's closer to a low ten seconds per day. This is for both the 5001 and 5004. More info yet: they both run at 3 Hz and the 5001 is the 44 jewels version. I don't know if the 5004 is the 44 or 42 jewels version.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## JonnyRed

Cinq said:


> I forgot to mention: I voted 'between 7 and 15' and it's closer to a low ten seconds per day. This is for both the 5001 and 5004. More info yet: they both run at 3 Hz and the 5001 is the 44 jewels version. I don't know if the 5004 is the 44 or 42 jewels version.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Hi, thanks for voting! :-!

I _think_ the 5004 is a 44 jewel movement too. I'm sure that part of the issue with these movements running fast is the fact that they beat at 3Hz. The slower the oscillation, the harder they are to regulate. I'm hoping IWC bring out a 4Hz version of the 7 Day movement at some point. I'd be trading up like a shot if they did!


----------



## Hary

My BP is still under warranty and running +15sec/day, quite annoying. I intend to bring it back to IWC to tune it for better accuracy. My friend's 5001 is running very fast too. I am not sure whether it's common problem with 7 days movement.


----------



## JonnyRed

Hary said:


> My BP is still under warranty and running +15sec/day, quite annoying. I intend to bring it back to IWC to tune it for better accuracy. My friend's 5001 is running very fast too. I am not sure whether it's common problem with 7 days movement.


Well, from what I've come across personally (i.e. mine, 4 others I've spoken to), and now you Hary and your mate, plus Cinq on here - that makes 8 people out of 8 with overly fast running movements. Too small a group to suggest an inherent problem with the movement design, BUT the simple fact that IWC UK and even IWC Switzerland could not improve mine better than 10 seconds per day speaks volumes to me........ :think:

I guess with ETA-based movements, the bugs have been ironed out over the last 30 - 40 years, whereas the newer movements are still problematic. (Omega 3313 anyone? :-x )

Anyway, I'll be very interested to know if your local IWC service centre can improve on your 15 secs a day Hary.


----------



## Whitecamel

Thanks for this thread guys, I thought I'm the only one with a BP "lemon" as well. Mine runs about 10-12 seconds fast a day. A little disappointed at first, but I'm not too worried now that it seems to be a common problem.


----------



## Hary

Despite its accuracy issue, I love mine :-!

Just paired it with custom made brown strap. The original strap retired after 1 year+, torn at the spring bar part <|


----------



## me1357

I've had my big pilot for about 15 months or so now and in that time have not really checked for accuracy but on the other hand have never had to reset the time due to been wildly inaccurate.

The only problem i have is due to my job my watch is mostly worn at the weekeds so on sundays when i take it off the reserve is at the max and by the friday night/saturday morn is usually at the line between the 2 and 3.

On about three occasions now i've went to get it and it's been between 12 to 24 hour slow.So the only issue i have is that on a few occasions my power reserve is nowhere near 7 days.

I forgot to mention i voted for between 0-7 seconds a day.


----------



## caprichin

My experience:

My seven days was running almost a minute fast. Is now at IWC being fixed.

I also had a Portuguese chrono, that is ETA 7750, and i returned to the one that sold me (second hand) because it runned 35 s fast at least.

I had an Aquatimer Custeau no chrono limited edition of 2006, and it was really accurate. i think is also an ETA.

I have an Ingenieur manufacture just time AMG, and is one of my most exact watches (of a very big collection).

Not so good results, overall. And I love the brand...


----------



## cxbxax

my 5001 42jewel is also between 7-15 sec fast.


----------



## elapsed

My 5001 is running +11 seconds a day. I gave it to my AD two months ago, who sent it to Richemont down in Texas I believe, who then had it sent to Switzerland (I believe there was also an issue with the power reserve). I expect to have it back within the month, I'm more settled now to hear that many owners have encountered similar issues.

cheers,
elapsed


----------



## forza1976

My 5004 is just under 7 seconds fast every 24 hours. I have pretty much gotten past the inaccuracy issue as I love this watch. Just nice to know it seems to be a somewhat common attribute of the 7 day movement.

Good poll OP...


----------



## WatchFan56

good info shared here, as i hope to get the 7-day Port as my first IWC in the future


----------



## PeeCeeBee

Hary said:


> My BP is still under warranty and running +15sec/day, quite annoying. I intend to bring it back to IWC to tune it for better accuracy. My friend's 5001 is running very fast too. I am not sure whether it's common problem with 7 days movement.


Your friend also very unlucky. Buy an IWC watch with 7 days in-house movement but performance worse than the ETA 7750. :-x


----------



## elapsed

Just got my 5001 back from Switzerland yesterday after an 11 week wait while it was being serviced for being +11 seconds and having issues with the power reserve.. Had her on my wrist for around 7 hours yesterday, woke up today to find the time is dead-on to the second from when I set the watch

I'll continue to monitor for the week and hope for the best!

cheers,
elapsed


----------



## elapsed

elapsed said:


> Just got my 5001 back from Switzerland yesterday after an 11 week wait while it was being serviced for being +11 seconds and having issues with the power reserve.. Had her on my wrist for around 7 hours yesterday, woke up today to find the time is dead-on to the second from when I set the watch


Been keeping a log of my watch for the past 5 days since getting my 7-day back from service. I wear my watch an average of 8-12 hrs per day. Here is what I have found:


14-Dec, 9:45am set watch, 6.75 days charge
15-Dec, 8:00am, -2 sec, 6.50 days charge
16-Dec, 11:00am, -7 sec, 6.50 days charge
17-Dec, 9:00am, -10 sec, 6.50 days charge
18-Dec, 12:00pm, -13 sec, 6.25 days charge
 Overall the watch has lost 13 seconds in 4 days, averaging -3.25 seconds per day. I'll wait a few weeks for the watch to settle and see the results. However, IWC's website does say that their watches should never run slow.. still much better than the previous +11 seconds per day

cheers,
elapsed


----------



## Cliffo

I've had my BP for 5+ years. Returned to IWC twice within the first 6 months for gaining +15 secs per day. Posted my annoyance on IWC website got my fingers burnt by mod - maybe I told the truth?
The spring link broke whilst I was wearing it, repaired and serviced. Perfect timekeeping for 1 year now gaining approx 30 sec per day. Lost interest in it now wearing some of my other watches. Great thread.


----------



## esco

interesting, I didn't know that the IWC 7 day movements were so plagued by inaccuracies.

The 5004 has always been one of those "must have's" in my book, but now I'm reconsidering. :-x


----------



## 124Spider

I agree with the previous post. I have grown to very much like this watch, which had been on my very short list of watches that I may actually buy some day.

However, there's no way I would spend this much money on a watch which likely will keep such poor time.


----------



## Manjushaka

124Spider said:


> I agree with the previous post. I have grown to very much like this watch, which had been on my very short list of watches that I may actually buy some day.
> 
> However, there's no way I would spend this much money on a watch which likely will keep such poor time.


Exactly what I'm thinking. I'm saving up for one too. But it seems that any one of the Sea-gulls in your possession might keep better time than the figures we've seen here.


----------



## Hary

Got my BP back yesterday after being regulated by Richemont Singapore. It took them only couple of hours to regulate it. After 24hrs. the accuracy has improved, instead of +15 sec/day, now +10 sec/day, still far from my expectation. However I will monitor it over the next few days


----------



## roseskunk

Wow. thanks for this thread guys. I'd been lusting after both the BP and the 7-day port, but no longer. It seems i'm never happy with what I own- you know, not wanting to belong to a club that would have you as a member...) i think at this point i'm going to get one more watch- I already own two IWC's and several others- then take a rest and enjoy my humble collection. I'd forgotten the pain of sending a watch in for repair- and the cost. 

It's funny too I think, for me at least, the "grail" watch is always the one you don't own... :think:


----------



## slk55r

from what I can tell so far ... my watch seems to be pretty much spot on. 

How are you guys testing? I"m just comparing it to my computers time for the last 5-6 days.


----------



## elapsed

slk55r said:


> from what I can tell so far ... my watch seems to be pretty much spot on.
> 
> How are you guys testing? I"m just comparing it to my computers time for the last 5-6 days.


I'm using an atomic clock on my computer.. but I have to say, I'm happy with my Portuguese 7-day after servicing. Now averaging 2-5 seconds slow per day. Nothing's perfect, I still love this watch and wouldn't trade her for the world.

cheers,
elapsed


----------



## Driver.8

Another Big Pilot owner here too. When I first got mine it kept great time when fully charged, but as the power reserve dropped off it started to gain considerably. Basically it had an isochronism issue but as it was new i just lived with it and kept it fully wound by wearing it at the expense of just about all my other watches. :-!

Over time however it started to just gain time no matter what the power reserve was. Over 20 seconds a day at it's peak. I'm always extremely careful to avoid magnetic fields with my watches so I'm sure it wasn't due to any external factor.

Mine subsequently has been back to IWC three times and the best they've managed to acheive is about +10 seconds a day. Additionally IWC even managed to scratch the case during the first visit back to the service centre which is frankly unacceptable by any manufacturer let along one of IWC's standing.

As it stands, I still love the watch as it's quality of finish is the best of any watch I own. However, the timekeeping is really starting to irritate me and I may consider off-loading it soon as there are other fantastic watches out there that can tell the time fairly accurately. :-s At the end of the day a watch is more than a piece of jewellery and it still needs to perform what it was designed to do: tell the time.


----------



## Hary

Hary said:


> Got my BP back yesterday after being regulated by Richemont Singapore. It took them only couple of hours to regulate it. After 24hrs. the accuracy has improved, instead of +15 sec/day, now +10 sec/day, still far from my expectation. However I will monitor it over the next few days


I let it run for 5.5 days in one position, from full power reserve. The result is +10.3sec/day. Still far from satisfactory, but I will wear it in the next few days to monitor it again.


----------



## rnguy001

*Oh good's it' NOT just me*

Love my 5004, but it definitely runs fast. Definitely for me related to how much power reserve's left

after about a week i'm about 5-7 minutes fast. GASP! 
probably gonna send it in before the warranty runs out next Jan..

Rich


----------



## Driver.8

*Re: Oh good's it' NOT just me*



rnguy001 said:


> Love my 5004, but it definitely runs fast. Definitely for me related to how much power reserve's left
> 
> after about a week i'm about 5-7 minutes fast. GASP!
> probably gonna send it in before the warranty runs out next Jan..
> 
> Rich


That's an isochronism issue you have there. IWC should be able to fix it for you, but if mine is anything to go by, they won't be able to.


----------



## Hary

Hary said:


> I let it run for 5.5 days in one position, from full power reserve. The result is +10.3sec/day. Still far from satisfactory, but I will wear it in the next few days to monitor it again.


I let it run until it stops (7.5 days), the result of the accuracy got worse in the last 2 days of its remaining power reserve. Overall, it still runs fast +12sec/day, slight improvement after being tweaked by Richemont. Before the warranty expires, I will bring it there again for another adjustment


----------



## jm111

*Wow, this is a great thread...*

I am seriously considering a 5001 as my next purchase (also considering a couple of other brands), but now I'm a little concerned. I don't expect a mechanical watch to be near perfect, and I also expect there to be some bad apples in a bunch that may need warranty repair before running to the level it should, but these replies are definitely a little concerning for a watch of this caliber and price point. I had only heard glowing reviews of this watch, and wasn't aware of potential timekeeping issues on the 5001. I'll have to keep tabs on this or maybe keep considering some of the other IWC's without the 7-day reserve, as there are others that I also like.

Am I reading too much into this informal poll? I try not to read too much into every post I see, but this seems to be a problem for more than just one or two people. Anyone else feel the same way? Thanks for reading.

JM


----------



## 124Spider

*Re: Wow, this is a great thread...*



jm111 said:


> Am I reading too much into this informal poll? I try not to read too much into every post I see, but this seems to be a problem for more than just one or two people. Anyone else feel the same way? Thanks for reading.


As several of us have already posted in this thread, yeah, we agree. The 5001 was on my very short list of wants (contained only two watches), but not now.

While I don't expect perfect time-keeping out of a mechanical watch, I expect a watch costing this much should easily be able to keep COSC-type time, every time. It's clear to me that this movement is simply not reliably able to keep good time.


----------



## elapsed

I've been keep track of my 5001 for the past 20 days, it is now 58 seconds slow, which averages about 3 seconds slow per day. Power reserve has never dropped below 4.5 days as I wear the watch daily. Overall I'm very happy following the servicing in Switzerland

cheers,
elapsed


----------



## Driver.8

I've found this thread very interesting to follow and the results are quite amazing. According to the poll as at today, 60% of owners have seen time gains that are well outside of IWC's stated parameters. It also seems from reading the posts that many with problems havent been fixed by IWC either. :-| Surprising and disappointing in equal measures.


----------



## 124Spider

I want to say how impressed I am that the IWC folks haven't "stuffed the ballot box," letting us see the flaw in these absolutely beautiful watches.

I have no idea why IWC can't seem to make this movement reliably accurate, but I am very (about $8000 worth, since I probably would have bought one eventually) grateful that I have found this out now, rather than the hard way.

Certainly, dissemination of information is one of the highest and best uses of the internet.:-!


----------



## iJeff

My new BP 5004 is running +10 sec on second day (7 day power reserve), but I still love it! ;-)


----------



## B189s

Should I just get the chrono then? :-s

The chrono is cheaper and more accurate from what I've been reading here, BUT I really love the simple/elegant look on the 5001 and bigger case. The chrono gives a little bit sporty/casual look which I'm not really a fan of.


----------



## Cinq

Watchphile said:


> Should I just get the chrono then? :-s
> 
> The chrono is cheaper and more accurate from what I've been reading here, BUT I really love the simple/elegant look on the 5001 and bigger case. The chrono gives a little bit sporty/casual look which I'm not really a fan of.


If you prefer the 5001, get that watch and stop worrying about the accuracy. That's what I did and I am still very happy with my decision. As a matter of fact, I added the 5004 a bit over a year ago, knowing it would probably also be running a bit too fast (and it is :-d).

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## B189s

Cinq said:


> If you prefer the 5001, get that watch and stop worrying about the accuracy. That's what I did and I am still very happy with my decision. As a matter of fact, I added the 5004 a bit over a year ago, knowing it would probably also be running a bit too fast (and it is :-d).
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Hmm you're right, I think I'm just going to go with the 5001-14 and make a payment soon. I might wait for a few days before pulling a trigger for a better conversion rate (CAD-USD).

I will post pics soon :-!

Thanks for all the replies guys, especially Cinq


----------



## elapsed

So this is interesting.. wound my Portuguese 5001 fully about a week ago, and synchronized the time online. Have only worn my watch once in the past week, and decided to set her this morning as she was down to 0.5 days power reserve.

Anyways, I was surprised to see the deviation on my 5001 this morning was 0 seconds. She's been on my living room table crown up since Sunday, not even a second fast or slow!

Usually I find she runs a few seconds slow, though in a resting position this watch is absolutely accurate

cheers,
elapsed


----------



## timescape

This is a great thread, though I wish I had read it prior to buying my IWC Portuguese Automatic (model IW500107 ) ( movement 51011 ). 

I have had it for about 1.5 years. It was fast from the first day, but I did not return it thinking the movement would settle over time. The movement continued to be fast. After about 1.2 years of wearing it I finally measured the time gain and it was +22 seconds a day. 

I could not believe it. +22 seconds a day really adds up and it creates doubt in one's mind in the reliability of the watch. Every time I look at my watch which provides general estimates of time and not the actual time, I have to try to guesstimate the actual time, and then make a decision to go to a scheduled meeting, join a conference call or leave for an appointment. I'm very conscious of the extra mental step I have to take to figure out the actual time each time I look at my watch and it's incredibly frustrating. The whole IWC Portuguese Automatic esthetic is one of a simple solid timekeeping instrument which sticks to the essential and does it well. Not so much.

Anyway, I finally sent it in for repair under warranty and IWC refused it claiming that it has been dinged and as a result it's fast. I have had to pay $750 (including taxes) to get it fixed during the 2 year warranty period. IWC's refusal to believe me that it was fast from the first day, and their claim that it's fast because it has been dinged is all the more ridiculous given what seems to be a common problem with these watches. When I bought this watch, I relied in part on the IWC reputation for quality, which to my mind includes service. I guess they don't really care about repeat business. 

Anyway, I finally got the watch back and it's still +10 seconds fast a day. The watch is absolutely beautiful, it conveys a sense of effortless elegant efficiency in going about its business, except it's skin deep.

Disappointed,

Timescape


----------



## sgkingkong

The poll is closed, but my BP gains about 15 secs on full power and 25 secs when low.


----------



## tekno

Let me start out by saying that I would love to own a portugese... but anything more than 5 seconds a day would bother me personally. I would deal with it, but it would bother me.

I read a book about the first chronometer, and there were clocks accurate to about plus or minus 3 seconds a day back in the earlier 1700's, twards the end of the century they actually had smaller time pieces capable of + or - 3 seconds. The first of them was a over sized watch... 4" diameter I beleive. However twards the end of the century they have very accurate pocket watches.

It is hard to believe that in the 1700's they had clocks and watches that accurate, and here we are in 2010 and they can't make a watch as accurate and stable as they were almost 300 years ago.


----------



## 124Spider

tekno said:


> Let me start out by saying that I would love to own a portugese... but anything more than 5 seconds a day would bother me personally. I would deal with it, but it would bother me.
> 
> I read a book about the first chronometer, and there were clocks accurate to about plus or minus 3 seconds a day back in the earlier 1700's, twards the end of the century they actually had smaller time pieces capable of + or - 3 seconds. The first of them was a over sized watch... 4" diameter I beleive. However twards the end of the century they have very accurate pocket watches.
> 
> It is hard to believe that in the 1700's they had clocks and watches that accurate, and here we are in 2010 and they can't make a watch as accurate and stable as they were almost 300 years ago.


I have an 1833 marine chronometer of British origin, which is accurate to within a half second a day. It was made for shipboard life, and is regulated by a balance wheel.

But it is worth keeping in mind that it's much easier to keep something running consistently and accurately when it doesn't move rapidly, or change orientation. While I think it's disgraceful that IWC markets a watch for that much money that they simply cannot make accurate, I don't expect any purely mechanical wrist watch to be accurate to better than a few seconds a day, and even that will change with position and wearing pattern.


----------



## tekno

124Spider,
You might have heard of it already, but the book I recently read was called "Longitude" by Dana Sobel... After you get past the first couple of pages you won't put it down until you are done with it. I think it is a must read for anyone that admires timepieces. After I read it I had a even deeper appreciation for mechanical watches.


----------



## 124Spider

tekno said:


> 124Spider,
> You might have heard of it already, but the book I recently read was called "Longitude" by Dana Sobel... After you get past the first couple of pages you won't put it down until you are done with it. I think it is a must read for anyone that admires timepieces. After I read it I had a even deeper appreciation for mechanical watches.


"Longitude" was, in fact, what inspired me (my wife might use a different verb) to get my first marine chronometer. A remarkable story about one of the all-time geniuses; it is not a stretch to say that Harrison was at least as responsible as any other Englishman for the expansion of the British Empire during the age of sail.


----------



## E.F. Schwerin

124Spider said:


> While I think it's disgraceful that IWC markets a watch for that much money that they simply cannot make accurate.


I don't totally disagree with you but I believe the issue is that for whatever reason, IWC adjusts the rate of the watch to +10 seconds per day or greater. I don't think anyone is claiming that the timekeeping is erratic or varies wildly with position, just that the watch gains far too many seconds per day.

This should not be happening but sadly it is. The only fix is to insist the dealer that sold you the watch regulate it for you under warranty. The balance features a free sprung regulator so the rate adjustment is straight forward and once made it should not require additional tweaking for quite some time.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Very informative thread - thank you


----------



## Georgeair

Had the good fortune of picking up a Portuguese recently, and it too is running at least +10-15/day. I plan to seek adjustment, but was surprised to find it so much faster than the "normal fast" of these watches.

We'll see how the adjustment goes.


----------



## charles2

I must say my favorite watch (only second to a PP Nautilus) is a Portuguese automatic.
If I don't buy a Portuguese, it 's because of the price, and not because of its accuracy.

Altough these accuracy issues take away some of the magic of this beautiful movement.


----------



## woodsworth

When it comes to accuracy I'm rather picky so I was a little hesitant to buy a 500201. However, I took a chance and bought one about 3 months ago. To my surprise, the BP is my most accurate watch! It runs (crown-up while resting), at +1 second a day... To say I am extremely happy with it is an understatement.

Now about that 500107 I'm lusting for...  Hopefully I'll have it later this year.


----------



## csm

hello guys, i must be very lucky... I got my used in mint condition 7 days portuguese 1 week ago (already have a galapagos and some few other watches), the last 3 days it is just 1 second delayed against the atomic watch..... ok I left it in the same position inside the box that I keep the watches, does it make difference? 

best regards,
cesar


----------



## Sc00ter

IWC Portuguese 7 days : 5001-09

Gains about 8 seconds / day. 55 seconds / week.


----------



## csm

mine in 1 week is only 2 seconds in advanvce...... according to what i've read here, is an awesome number! it was on the box for the last 4 days, and I got it today with only 2 days of reserve.

best regards,
cesar


----------



## jjsf

Had my 7day automatic for about a month. Over a 3 week period with power reserve stay between 5-7 days, it has gained about 45 seconds, so a little less than 4 seconds/day. I think I should consider myself lucky.

During the first week of having the watch, I timed it daily. It seemed to run about +5 sec/day @ full power reserve, and run about -1 sec/day @ 4day power.


----------



## navitimer01

I'm a big fan of the BP. It's funny. IWC claims that their power reserve can last longer than 7 day, but the movement stops after the 7 days for the sake of accuracy. And then we still see daily gains around 10-30 sec. Something not right for a watch of this price, but its still a beatiful watch to own.


----------



## RogerP

I gotta say, I am quite frankly shocked by the results of this poll. I had heard sporadic reports of less than stellar timekeeping for the 7 day movement, but this... wow. I've had better timekeeping results with three vintage IWCs than the majority of respondents are reporting here.


----------



## Spikemauler

I dont own the Portuguese but figured I'd post my Portofino results here. Received my Portofino Hand-Wound Eight Days a couple of weeks ago. So far, out of the box, it's been running +11 seconds per day...


----------



## NiekZ

I received my Portofino Hand-Wound Eight Days in July. It ran +10 seconds per day consistently, so I brought it back to the reseller after trying various "winding rituals" for a month. It was sent back to Schaffhausen for adjustment, which took more than two months. Got it back 3 days ago, and it consistently gains 10 seconds per day........" o|

This is a by far the most expensive, most beautiful, yet most inaccurate watch that I own. I wonder where the "I" in IWC stands for?


----------



## tdk

At least they didn't scratch your watch . I have a 5001. Fully wound it runs +7/day, with power reserve at 1/2 (~3.5 days) it runs +4/day.


----------



## Blunderact

I just bought Portuguese chrono with deployant clasp. It is +8/24 running on chrono!!!


Blunderact..


----------



## sidestreaker

Blunderact said:


> I just bought Portuguese chrono with deployant clasp. It is +8/24 running on chrono!!!
> 
> Blunderact..


Do you mean that it gains 8 secs a day with the Chrono running continuously?


----------



## RogerP

The Portuguese chrono doesn't use the 7-day movement, does it? I thought it still used a variation of the ETA 7750?


----------



## Blunderact

sidestreaker said:


> Do you mean that it gains 8 secs a day with the Chrono running continuously?


Yes

Blunderact..


----------



## Champthekid

I have 3 and they all run a little fast which is A-OK by me. They run between +4 to +8 a day.


----------



## sidestreaker

Blunderact said:


> Yes
> 
> Blunderact..


I know discussing the Chronograph Portuguese is a bit off topic here, so apologies.

However, I too have this chronograph and I do noticed that it does runs a bit faster than usual when the chronograph has been used. Without using it, mine gain about +1 to +3 a day depending on activities.

You may want to consider not letting the chronograph running the whole time, perhaps the accuracy might improve.


----------



## sidestreaker

Champthekid said:


> I have 3 and they all run a little fast which is A-OK by me. They run between +4 to +8 a day.


Fantastic collection there! Thanks for sharing.

Is that the limited edition Portuguese 7-days? Beautiful!


----------



## shutterfly

I have bee considering buying an Auto but I begin to be concerned after reading the posts in this thread.... 
It has been quite while since the last post, can some who have purchased the watch more recently report in your experience? I just wonder if IWC has done something to improve on it....

Thanks,,


----------



## seanwontreturn

shutterfly said:


> I have bee considering buying an Auto but I begin to be concerned after reading the posts in this thread....
> It has been quite while since the last post, can some who have purchased the watch more recently report in your experience? I just wonder if IWC has done something to improve on it....
> 
> Thanks,,


7 day movement had been quietly modified over the past 2 years with nothing official claiming anything about how it had improved. Its more like fixing known defects without public knowledge, it'd be a recall if this happened in car industry, but sadly or fortunitely, a watch defect cant kill you, so be happy with that, as its from Inaccuracy Watch Company.


----------



## shutterfly

This is what I hope as well. 
Is there any statistics on that? I am curious, and it's important to me.


----------



## arnage

seanwontreturn said:


> 7 day movement had been quietly modified over the past 2 years with nothing official claiming anything about how it had improved. Its more like fixing known defects without public knowledge, it'd be a recall if this happened in car industry, but sadly or fortunitely, a watch defect cant kill you, so be happy with that, as its from Inaccuracy Watch Company.


Are you certain on this? just a bit curious how you heard about this, or are you referring to the below?

--cal. 50010 => 2.5 Hertz movement, 44 rubies 
--cal. 51010 => 3.0 Hertz movement, 44 rubies 
--cal. 51011 => 3.0 Hertz movement, modified cogging, 42 rubies"


----------



## seanwontreturn

arnage said:


> Are you certain on this? just a bit curious how you heard about this, or are you referring to the below?
> 
> --cal. 50010 => 2.5 Hertz movement, 44 rubies
> --cal. 51010 => 3.0 Hertz movement, 44 rubies
> --cal. 51011 => 3.0 Hertz movement, modified cogging, 42 rubies"


Everybody know this stupid evolution list, the quiet fixes i said are ones after 51011 released. What we really have seen for years is IWC's countless attempts to whitewash and legitimize the inherient inacuracy problem.


----------



## lmcgbaj

seanwontreturn said:


> Everybody know this stupid evolution list, the quiet fixes i said are ones after 51011 released. What we really have seen for years is IWC's countless attempts to whitewash and legitimize the inherient inacuracy problem.


I am with you on this. To be honest it seems most owners are aware of the problem but it is not as important to them as the look and finish of the watch.

IWC does have outstanding finishes on the dial and the case. Best in class IMHO. They need some work in movement finishes but the rest of the watch is amazing in terms of quality.

I guess you win some, you lose some. Most of them run fast so you'll never miss a meeting and you get the best donuts by arriving early ...


----------



## hkwatchguy

My Port 7-day runs at 2.5s/day

This is an audio file of the beat-rate: Playing: 2second.mp3 - picosong. I know there are programs that can analyze this, though I'm not quite sure of the specifics.


----------



## wstcstcmtr

hkwatchguy said:


> My Port 7-day runs at 2.5s/day
> 
> This is an audio file of the beat-rate: Playing: 2second.mp3 - picosong. I know there are programs that can analyze this, though I'm not quite sure of the specifics.


Interesting... If you find the program let us know!

Still lots of time before I can give an accurate reading since I just got my watch 2 days ago... but first day was plus 5sec sleeping on it's side (on the crown) and then it was plus 3sec (so two less) after the second day and sleeping in the same position as the box puts it in.

If it says like that I will consider myself lucky!


----------



## shutterfly

Received mine late yesterday and started the testing right away.... Between 7PM last night and 7 AM this morning, the time gain/loss measured against Time in Koninkrijk der Nederlanden now - Time.is is almost indiscernible..... It's within +/- 1 second..... Will update once I get more data points...


----------



## vadimdon

That's funny because I love iwc big pilot and I was thinking to get one. My speedmaster co axial runs +1-2 seconds a day which is very very accurate


----------

